# Case & Motherboard compatibility



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm trying to find out if this case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133146

Will fit this Motherboard:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813136152

Also what do you think about this case?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes that motherboard will fit into the case.
I like it - pretty decent price too.


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

yes the motherboard will fit and that is a nice case and good motherboard choice.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

waffleweed said:


> yes the motherboard will fit and that is a nice case and good motherboard choice.


Thanks for confirming what i told luv4skating - just incase he didnt believe me when i said it'll fit. :3-laugh1:


----------



## luv4skating (Mar 23, 2005)

You both were a big help, this is my first build and I really want it to be right, I have heard that the DFI motherboard is one of the best as well as one of the best OC'ers, I almost went with the MSI Neo2 Plat....which is an awesome board too, but I think the DFI has a slight edge at least when it comes to OCing.

This is the case I'm (Thinking) about:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133146

But look at these other TT cases that come up under Best rating for TT cases number 1 through 3 at the newegg site:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133142

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133137

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133136

I'm intending this build to be for gaming, I think that TT cases have great air flow and I like the fact that the TT-VB1000SWS has 3 fans, 2 120mm and 1 90mm, I have heard alot of good things about antec too, so here is the top 4 cases (By rating) on the Newegg siteNot sure about the first one) 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811150017

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129144

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133105

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119035

Please let me know your honest feelings about all of the cases I listed here.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well for me the looks are an important factor when choosing a case once all the requirements i have for the case are fullfilled. 
I personally only go with cases that allow for at least 2 x 120mm fans. Of course often you can mod a case to accomodate them even if they are designed to hold only 80mm's.

I think the TTs are great - but they obviously differ in appearance (some dont have a side window). I also like the 2nd Antec but its 129$. 

If it was my decission id go with the silver TT for 80$. But then again i am a tightwad at times. :wink:


----------

